# برامج هندسية تفيد مهندسي الحفر



## NOC_engineer (18 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوتي الكرام:
في هذا الموضوع سيتم نشر مجموعة من البرامج الهندسية التي تفيد مهندسي حفر الآبار النفطية..
لا تنسونا في دعائكم


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*Drilling Cement Calculator*

السلام عليكم ..
نبدأ هذه السلسلة ببرنامج Drilling Cement Calcul​ator
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*Horizontal Drilling Software*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
البرنامج الثاني هو لحسابات الحفر الأفقي وهو بعنوان:

Horizontal Drilling Software

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*Directional Drilling Software*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
البرنامج الثالث هو لحسابات الحفر الأتجاهي وهو بعنوان:​
Directional Drilling Software

​يمكنكم تحميله من هنا​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*برنامج Well Services Field Data Handbook*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
البرنامج الرابع هو:
Well Services Field Data Handbook



من شركة شلومبرجر..

يمكنكم تحميله من 4Shared بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

سبحان الله ​
أو من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

الحمد لله​


----------



## Eng.Labib Hogari (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*البـــــــــترول (النـــفــــط)​*
*إعداد المهندس/ لبيب عمر سالم حجري 
ماجســتـــير في علـــــوم الهندســــة البـــترولــية​مهندس حفر آبار النفط والغاز التموجهة (المائلة والأفقية)
روسيا 1997م*

معنى كلمة بترول أو Petroleum:​
البترول أو ”Petroleum“ هي كلمة مشتقة من الاصل اللاتيني Petra والتي تعني صخر وOleum والتي تعني زيت. وهو زيت خام، سائل كثيف قابل للاشتعال ويوجد بالطبقة العليا من قشرة الأرضية، ومكون من الهيدركربونات، ويستخدم في إنتاج الطاقة والأسمدة وصناعة البلاستيك والإسفلت والأقمشة والجلود والأدوية. ويُطلق عليه أسم الذهب الأسود.

تاريخ البترول ومتى أُكتشف وأُستخدم :
البترول موجود ومعروف منذ القدم ، وتذكر الأخبار بأن البترول كان يظهر على سطح البحر الميت على شكل فقاعات سوداء ، يأخذها الأنباط في البتراء وغور الأردن ويستخدمونها في الإنارة والتدفئة . 
تم حفر أول بئر للنفط في بوحجار في القرن الرابع الميلادي أو قبل ذلك. وكان يتم إحراق البترول لتبخير الماء المالح لإنتاج الملح . في القرن الثامن الميلادي، كان يتم رصف الطرق الجديدة في بغداد باستخدام القار، الذي كان يتم إحضاره من ترشحات البترول في هذه المنطقة.
في القرن التاسع الميلادي، بدأت حقول البترول في باكو، أذربيجان بإنتاج البترول بطريقة اقتصادية لأول مرة. وكان يتم حفر هذه الحقول للحصول على البترول. وبحلول القرن العاشر، تم استخدام أنابيب الخيزران لتوصيل الأنابيب لمنابع المياه المالحة . وتم وصف ذلك بمعرفة الجغرافي ماسودي في القرن العاشر الميلادي، وأيضا ماركو بولو في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي ، الذي وصف البترول الخارج من هذه الآبار بقوله أنها مثل حمولة مئات السفن.
ويبدأ التاريخ الحديث للنفط في عام 1853 ، باكتشاف عملية تقطير البترول.

وتُعتبر سنة 1853 حاسمة في تاريخ البترول، فقد تم تقطير البترول والحصول منه على الكيروسين بمعرفة إجناسى لوكاسفيز، وهو عالم بولندي . وكان أول منجم نفط صخري يتم إنشائه في بوربكا، بالقرب من كروسنو في جنوب بولندا، وفي العام التالي تم بناء أول معمل تكرير (في الحقيقة تقطير) في يولازوفايز وكان أيضا عن طريق لوكاسفيز. وانتشرت هذه الاكتشافات سريعا في العالم، وقام ميرزوف ببناء أول معمل تقطير في روسيا في حقل البترول الطبيعي في باكو في عام 1861.

وبدأت صناعة البترول الأمريكية باكتشاف إيدوين دريك للزيت في عام 1859 ، بالقرب من تيتوسفيل - بنسلفانيا. وكان نمو هذه الصناعة بطيء نوعا ما في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي. وكانت محكومة بالمتطلبات المحدودة للكيروسين ومصابيح الزيت. وأصبحت مسألة اهتمام قومية في بداية القرن العشرين عند اختراع محركات الاحتراق الداخلية مما أدى إلى زيادة طلب الصناعة بصفة عامة على البترول. وقد أستنفذ الاستهلاك المستمر الاكتشافات الأولى في أمريكا في بنسلفانيا وأونتاريو مما أدى إلى "أزمة نفط " في تكساس وأوكلاهوما وكاليفورنيا . وبالإضافة إلى ما تم ذكره، فإنه بحلول عام 1910م تم اكتشاف حقول نفط كبيرة في كندا ، جزر الهند الشرقية، إيران وفنزويلا ، المكسيك ، وتم تطويرهم لاستغلالها صناعياً .

أنواع النفط الخام: 
يمكن تصنيف النفط الخام حسب كثافته ، إلى نفط ثقيل ونفط خفيف. وترجع خاصية اختلاف كثافة البترول إلى نسبة الهيدروكربونات الثقيلة فيه ، فكلّما زادت هذه النسبة زادت كثافة النفط ، وفي الحقيقة فإنّ النفط الخفيف أكثر طلباً في السوق وأغلى سعراً وذلك بسبب امكانية الحصول منه على كميّات كبيرة من المشتقات البترولية وبالذات الجازولين (gasoline) والذي يعتبر المشتقّ البترولي الأكثر طلباً في العالم . كما يمكن تصنيف البترول إلى بترول حلو sweet نسبة كبريت sulfur منخفضة، وبترول حامض sour نسبة كبريت عالية ، وبالطبع فإنّ النفط الحلو كذلك أكثر طلباً في السوق العالمية .

أعمق بئر نفط في العالم 
يعتبر بئر “كولا” الفائق العمق أحد نواتج مشروع الحفر العلمي التي قام بها الاتحاد السوفييتي سابقا وكان من أهداف هذا المشروع الحفر العميق للوصول الى القشرة الأرضية، بدأ الحفر في الرابع والعشرين من مايو عام 1970 باستخدام أجهزة الحفر Uralmash و قد استمر الحفر الى عام 1989 حيث تم الوصول الى عمق 12,262 متر، و قد استمرت هذه النقطة على أنها الأخفض في العالم لمدة عقدين من الزمان حتى تفوق عليها في عام 2008 “بئر نفط الشاهين” في قطر الذي وصل الحفر فيه الى عمق 12,289 متر .

أول بئر بترول
اول بئر بترول عن منطقة رشح فيها البترول على السطح في بلدة تسمى تيتوسفيل بولاية بنسلفانيا الامريكية واستمر في عمله الى ان تدفق البترول لأول مرة في 23 اغسطس عام 1859 بمعدل 25 برميلا في اليوم .

سبب اختيار البرميل كمعيار للنفط الخام: 
يعود استخدام البرميل إلى اليوم الأول لاكتشاف البترول تجارياً في عام 1859 في بنسلفانيا، حيث تم استخدام براميل الخمر لنقل البترول. ويستخدم البرميل كمعيار للتسعير والإنتاج والتصدير والاستيراد رغم توقف استخدامه منذ زمن بعيد. كان البرميل الخشبي بسعة 40 غالون لكن عندما لاحظ التجار تبخر وتسرب ما مقداره غالونان من البترول من كل برميل خلال عمليه الشحن والنقل فقامت حينها أول شركة نفط في ذلك الوقت بتصنيع برميل نفط بسعة 42 غالون وتم اعتماد اللون الازرق للبرميل .

مع أجمل التحيات .... 
حتى نلتقي في سلسلة من دروس علوم النفط الخام فلا تنسونا من الدعاء...
​م/ لبيب عمر حجري
​ماجستير في علوم الهندسة البترولية - روسيا 1997م
من مواليد تهامة- اليمن - الحديدة​


----------

